# Do they still make such an animal?



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I thought I remember seeing something years ago that had a magnetic lipped bag that you stuck under where you were going to drill to catch metal shavings. Is there still such a thing, and if so, do you know who makes them? I though R-a-T would have something, but know dice.

Thanks.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

knowshorts said:


> I thought I remember seeing something years ago that had a magnetic lipped bag that you stuck under where you were going to drill to catch metal shavings. Is there still such a thing, and if so, do you know who makes them? I though R-a-T would have something, but know dice.
> 
> Thanks.


 
magnets in live panels...eeesh:blink: (assuming that is where this would be used)


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I've seen guys wrap a magnet in a rag or put it in a baggy.


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

Closest thing I can think off is a brass catcher for rifles.
http://www.cabelas.com/2011-shooting-gear-caldwell-15-brass-catcher.shtml?WT.tsrc=CSE&WT.mc_id=GoogleBaseUSA&WT.z_mc_id1=1170134&rid=40&mr:trackingCode=0007F915-921B-E011-8E88-001B21631C34&mr:referralID=NA

That guy looks like it would attach to most drills and its cheap enough.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I just use a magnet wrapped in whatever is handy. Paper bag, newspaper, etc.


----------



## Grounded-B (Jan 5, 2011)

The "Funky Bag" !!

FPF International Corp, LLC
Post Office Box 300 
305 N 2nd Street
Upland, CA 91786
Telephone: 1-877-FUNKY-4-U

It's a leather bag with a totally enclosed magnetic rim.

Removable plastic bag insert for your chips.


----------



## Grounded-B (Jan 5, 2011)

http://www.easypower.com/docs/FunkyBagToolBrochure.pdf

Link to a brochure for the "Funky Bag"


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I put a magnet inside a sandwich bag, then turn the bag inside out to take it off to keep the magnet clean when I'm done when I'm drilling into occupid racks and cabinets. I think I'm going to buy a chassis punch and start using it with my impact, a lot less mess I reckon.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

ilikepez said:


> Closest thing I can think off is a brass catcher for rifles.
> http://www.cabelas.com/2011-shootin...-921B-E011-8E88-001B21631C34&mr:referralID=NA
> 
> That guy looks like it would attach to most drills and its cheap enough.


 
The mesh on a brass catcher isn't very fine.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Grounded-B said:


> The "Funky Bag" !!
> 
> FPF International Corp, LLC
> Post Office Box 300
> ...



That's exactly what I was visualizing. And the date seems about right. It doesn't appear that company is still in business. That brochure has enough information though, that I can have one custom made for a project I am doing.


----------



## DEdlin1990 (Mar 10, 2012)

Cut the hole and clean up afterwords with a level with rare earth magnets. Nothing works better and it's less stuff to have to worry about.


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

A couple pieces of duct tape forming a pocket on the inside of the panel works very good.

The adhesive will catch the chips, Easy cleanup and very cheap.


----------

